# I really don't know what to think...would love to hear from my CP friends



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

The last month and a half has been rough!!! LOL I have checked things out on here everyday but truly haven't had the brain power to "chime in" like I usually do. If you remember Lulu was experiencing weight loss. I took her urine to the vet and it was A-OK. She is not showing any kinds of signs of illness (we just know when something is not right with them). I had an appointment with the vet to have a full panel of bloodwork done on her anyway, but I was so sick I couldn't keep the appointment. **Sidenote: Jake had his first cold at 18 months old and he has been sick TWICE in one month--two different illnesses, so it's not like he just didn't get over the first one! 

Anyway, I have upped Lulu's feeding for two weeks now to 4 nuggets of Primal a day! They are spread out over morning, afternoon, and night. It is any combination of 1, 1 1/2, or 2 nugget per meal at the morning and afternoon and 1 nugget at night, but it totals 3 1/2 to 4 by the end of the day. She has put on a tiny bit of weight--2-3 ozs. I just don't understand it. Am I making a big deal out of this? I surely don't mind feeding her 4 nuggets everyday til the end of time, but when the bag advises 1 per meal twice daily, and that's what most everyone else that feeds only Primal seems to do, I just wonder what's up with Lulu?!

I fed Ziwi Peak solely for years--that's no comparison. I didn't feed Stella & Chewy's enough to compare, and I don't feel you can compare kibble. I'm just at a loss and would like anyone's opinion. Thanks!


----------



## shamrockmommy (May 11, 2012)

Add some grain/starch to her diet. I know everyone is low carb/anti-grain these days, but it really does the job nicely. My poodle went from stick-thin on high protein/fat food to nicely muscled on a food with grains in it. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I find the feeding guidelines for pre-made raw to be on the low side. Most raw diets advise 2-3% of bodyweight for an adult dog, but all mine are on around 5%, twice what they suggest. Toy dogs have higher metabolisms than larger breeds, but the raw manufacturers don't seem to take this into account. So I use the guidelines as a starting place but adjust the amount according to the condition of the dog. I have never used the Primal patties (we can't get them in the UK) but weigh them and see what percentage of her weight you are feeding.
Is she actually underweight now, or has she just dropped to a lean raw fed weight?
I am so glad there is nothing wrong with Lulu, that is great news.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

BG can eat me out of house and home. Her metabolism is just crazy and she never gains weight! She is also not as active as Sonny but poor Sonny so much as looks at food and I swear he gains an ounce and he runs non stop with Gibbs. 

I guess they are like humans. Each has their own metabolism.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you all sooooooo much for your replies!!! I really think Lulu has always been on the heavy side of normal if that makes sense, and now she is slimming up but it looks too slim to me. Help me out, Stella, because I just have such a mental block to numbers. Lulu has always weighed 5 lbs 10 ozs to 6 lbs when on the heavy side. Primal freeze dried nuggets say it takes 3 nuggets to make 1 oz. I don't know how to come up with 3% of her pounds because I just can't read the result. Help.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It is easier to work out percentages if you convert into kg/grams first, 5lb 10oz is 2.55kg. So 1% of that is 25.5g, therefore 2% is 51g and 3% is 76.5g. An ounce is 28g, so if feeding at the lower end of the recommended amount, 2% of her bodyweight, she needs at least 51g a day which is 1.8oz.
Where it gets complicated (if you are still following lol) is that would be the rehydrated amount, as fresh raw meat is about 70-80% water. Are you weighing it rehydrated?

Do you have a recent pic of Lulu straight on from the side? You should be able to feel her ribs but not see them. They should be covered with flesh, but not to the point that you have to really press to find them.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you so much, Stella!! My dad also helped me. I knew there was conversion to be done which is where I am lost with math. He also told me we had to allow for rehydration because we add water to the freeze dried, and I also add a bit of water to the frozen. I will upload pics this evening after Jake goes home and we finish with my mom's bday dinner. Please check back to see them as I really want to know what you think of her appearance. Thanks!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Are you feeding the duck? I've noticed that when I feed the duck, she still seems hungry, so I've been adding chunks of raw meat to it or other things. I don't understand why the duck is not filling, but maybe because its a different protein that's lighter than the normal beef if that makes sense. Do you feed Primal only? I think it's good to give our babies variety throughout the day. I do beef in the morning and duck or rabbit at night. Don't know if this makes a difference; but it seems to with Midgie.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> Are you feeding the duck? I've noticed that when I feed the duck, she still seems hungry, so I've been adding chunks of raw meat to it or other things. I don't understand why the duck is not filling, but maybe because its a different protein that's lighter than the normal beef if that makes sense. Do you feed Primal only? I think it's good to give our babies variety throughout the day. I do beef in the morning and duck or rabbit at night. Don't know if this makes a difference; but it seems to with Midgie.


I feed only Primal, but I feed beef, lamb, duck, venison, and turkey and sardine. Also, I feed freeze dried and frozen, so Lulu gets quite a variety within Primal.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow that's a great variety. Hmmm, that's strange she's loosing. Hope it's an easy fix by feeding a little more.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

OK. These are the shots I could get of Lulu. She wasn't cooperative. You would think I was torturing her with the camera! I hope you can get an idea of her ribs, waist, etc.

I posted these first two one after the other because to me it's just the angel of the shots, but one she looks a bit slimmer than the other but they were taken minutes apart.



These are just view from each side.



This one is obvious. LOL


Does she look an OK size? Need to stay just this size? You cannot see her ribs but they are easy to feel just under skin. Thanks!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

She looks perfect to me Tina. She doesn't look too thin. I do agree that she doesn't need to loose any more weight, but she looks perfect for her size.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Definitely not too thin, Tina. No worries there. You're just not use to seeing a slimmer Lulu yet!

Personally, I would want her a bit thinner were she my dog, but I prefer my dogs to have a more muscular physique, and tend to keep them very active. That's just me. Right now Lulu looks to be on the upper side of normal range, which is just fine.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

MMS said:


> Definitely not too thin, Tina. No worries there. You're just not use to seeing a slimmer Lulu yet!
> 
> Personally, I would want her a bit thinner were she my dog, but I prefer my dogs to have a more muscular physique, and tend to keep them very active. That's just me. Right now Lulu looks to be on the upper side of normal range, which is just fine.


That's my thoughts exactly! I'm just not used to seeing her this size, so I would just die if I were not feeding her enough through ignorance. I have always thought she was on the upper side of normal range, and have had to watch a couple of times she's jumped over 6 lbs. lol I will be happy is I maintain her right where she is now. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

LOOKS Perfect!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Totally agree with the others, definitely not too thin. Like MMS I prefer mine a little slimmer than this, but if Lulu used to be bigger I would say she is spot on now.
Her face in the pics is just hilarious, she is clearly unimpressed lol.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Hahaha! I could NOT get her to stand up for the side shots no matter what I did! Her little tail was tucked so tight up under her it was pitiful. Hubby said she was trying to figure out what she was being tortured for. LOL


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

To me my BG has the perfect figure but she EATS SO MUCH! Perfect defined waist, very girly etc. 8lbs 14" chest



I struggle with Sonny's figure always second guessing. I can feel his ribs, he has a waist when you look from belly side or even side but from his back no. My vet says he is perfect as he is all muscle but it still drives me bonkers. He also eats 1/2 of what BG does. 9.3lbs 15" chest




BG eats 2-3 times more than what Sonny does and Sonny runs and exercises more than she does. They share the same genes so no clue!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks, Christie!! That really helps me with perspective. I think BG and Lulu are just alike body-type wise. The reason I try to be so vigilant is because Lulu is also a "wheezer." If she gets to the 6 lb mark the wheezing gets worse, so I really like her no more than 5 lbs 10 ozs. From what everyone is telling me, I really may should keep her around 5 lbs 3-4 ozs. I rarely hear the wheezing at that weight.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

No one knows your baby better than you do! I second guess myself all the time with Sonny but he is happy and active. No health issues so I just keep an eye on him. I wish he had BG's figure but he doesn't really gain or lose weight. 

I have honestly thought about getting his thyroid checked. So you are not the only one that second guesses worries etc. We all do with different things.


----------



## sugarmag (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh my goodness, Lulu is just soooo cute! I think her weight is good, but I know how you feel. Chica is still really young, but she is tall and long so it seems like she should weigh more than she does. She isn't a very food motivated dog unless she's sniffing out someone else's food ;-) I feed her the Primal frozen duck and frozen chicken, two cubes a day. But she never gets excited about it. I've tried the beef, venison, lamb and rabbit, and she wouldn't touch any of that. The only thing she gets excited about is this limited ingredient turkey kibble I give her a few pieces of on most days. I'd prefer to feed her raw only but she just doesn't like it that much and I'm afraid she'd waste away to nothing without that kibble. She's only 3.2 lbs. So I think your Lulu looks very healthy! Here are some pics I just took of Chica:







































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sugarmag (Jun 19, 2013)

And now sleeping beauty  Sorry, couldn't resist!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you! That little Chica is a living doll!!  I also think she's the perfect size. She's still young and has growing to do, so she will probably put on a bit more weight but I doubt it will be much more. She's shaped like Lulu but lighter weight.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Chica's weight looks absolutely perfect to me. It is much better for them to be lean, especially whilst growing (it puts less strain on the joints.) She will possibly fill out a little as she matures, but some Chis with this build stay slim their whole lives. My Mouse is 3 now and eats loads (she really loves her food) but stays this shape, she is just naturally skinny.
I only have one that would put weight on if I let her, that is Delilah and she is a very similar build to Lulu, much more compact and cobby.


----------



## sugarmag (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you!! You both make me feel a lot better about Chica's weight. Her breeder told me she was going to be a tiny girl (she was in a litter of two - just her and her brother and he was almost twice her size) but I guess I always pictured her in my mind to turn out more short and stubby. I'm not used to seeing the long, lean look on a chi so I wasn't sure if she was underweight. Thanks for the reassurance! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

So sorry you've had a rough number of weeks. Hope Jake is on the mend, I remember how tough those days can be.
Wish I had some insight, just glad she is healthy.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

She looks great to me. I keep my girls on the thing side (due to luxating patella) and I think she looks fine.

If you feel you need to add some extra calories, a Kong and natural peanut butter (from the people aisle- not the Kong stuff- too many additives, IMO) works nicely.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

LDMomma said:


> She looks great to me. I keep my girls on the thing side (due to luxating patella) and I think she looks fine.
> 
> If you feel you need to add some extra calories, a Kong and natural peanut butter (from the people aisle- not the Kong stuff- too many additives, IMO) works nicely.


Thanks so much for the idea.


----------

